
List of freely available Programming Books - ScottWRobinson
http://conceptf1.blogspot.com/2013/11/list-of-freely-available-programming.html
======
avinassh
A better list: [https://github.com/vhf/free-programming-
books](https://github.com/vhf/free-programming-books)

EDIT: looks like this blog post is actually copied from the repositary I
mentioned. The repo content in Nov 2013 [0] actaully matches to this blog
post. It was originally found by a redditor [1].

[0] - [https://github.com/vhf/free-programming-
books/blob/b7cec2abc...](https://github.com/vhf/free-programming-
books/blob/b7cec2abcd13643bd2aaf8a4037b1d57ae45004c/free-programming-books.md)

[1] -
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3d0c2p/list_of...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3d0c2p/list_of_freely_available_programming_books/ct0qw8o)

------
jfaucett
While we're on the list of programming books topic, I'd like to mention two
that can be found here: [https://github.com/vhf/free-programming-
books/blob/master/fr...](https://github.com/vhf/free-programming-
books/blob/master/free-programming-books-de.md)

The first one is "Software Entwicklung in C" and it is an absolutely great
book on building software in C. Personally, its the best I've ever read. The
author is a meticulous architect, and really imbues solid software practices
while teaching you how to build an embedded coffee machine. Also "Linux-Unix
Programmierung" is a very detailed and comprehensive overview to all the linux
libraries and their usage. If anyone can read german and does systems level
development I would highly recommend both of those, especially the first one.

Its a shame these kinds of freely available resources just go completely
missed most of time. Does anyone have other really good books in non-English
that have also gone under the radar? It would be great if we could somehow get
some of these translated...

------
mangoorange
List of all Free Python Books

[http://importpython.com/books/](http://importpython.com/books/)

------
gauravgupta
Any specific ones you recommend? Try adding them to -
[http://hackr.io](http://hackr.io)

------
efrafa
Can anyone recommend good ruby book from that list for front end developer?

~~~
stevenspasbo
why's guide, Learn Ruby the Hard Way, and The Bastards Book of Ruby are all
good if you don't have any experience with it.

